# Einfach drauf los



## MetalMen (14. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin Norwegengemeinde!

Ich möchte mit nem Kumpel in 4 Wochen gen Norwgen/Schweden und den hiesigen Süßwasserfischen nachstellen.
Es soll dort gezeltet werden, wos uns gefällt 
Natürlich soll auch das Abendbrot geangelt werden.
Was muss ich da genau für Auflagen in Norge und Schweden beachten und darf mein Kumpel ohne hiesigen Fischereischein auch mitangeln???

Außerdem wollte ich fragen, ob es dort so etwas wie eine Telefonauskunft gibt, falls mal ein Notfall (ADAC, Arzt,...) eintritt und wir jemanden anfordern müssen??

Danke schon für eure Antworten!

Tschau, Eric


----------



## Kurbel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einfach drauf los*

Norwegen ist Meeresangeln kostenlos.In Seen und Flüssen ist Erlaubnis notwendig.Das
gleiche trifft für schwedische Seen und Flüsse zu.Angeln darf aber jeder,auch ohne
Fischereischein.Notrufnummern lassen sich ,,ergoogeln,,


----------



## Parasit (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einfach drauf los*

in norwegen musst du zusätzlich eine staatliche fischereiabgabe entrichten! kann man allerdings wohl in jedem postamt...

lg Tony


----------



## fluefiske (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einfach drauf los*

Hallo Eric !
Du brauchst in Norwegen nur die staatliche "Fiskeavgift",wenn Du auf Lachs und Meerforellen im Fluß fischen willst.
Für andere Süsswasserfische benötigst Du lediglich einen Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer.Die Karte bekommst Du im Touristbüro,an der Tankstelle oder dort,wo an der Strasse ein Holzfisch angebracht ist,der Dir den Weg zeigt zur Ausgabestelle.Die Preise sind sehr moderat.

Gruß Erich


----------

